

The Difference Between Working at Facebook, Google, and Microsoft - jgunaratne
http://www.businessinsider.com/dima-korolev-career-2014-8

======
thurn
> "I prefer startups because I like to be surrounded by people who are not
> just working 9-5 but prefer to get things done"

Not a big fan of this attitude. You can get quite a lot done in a standard
work day without the same risk of burnout.

~~~
pconner
I don't get this attitude. It's decently well known that there are diminishing
returns once you pass a 6-8 hour workday. Why would anyone want to spend more
time working to produce worse results?

~~~
jusben1369
Well if you've got to sow your field before the snow comes then it's not real
helpful to have the guy next to you telling you that after 8 hours you're
producing diminishing returns and should call it quits. That's going to be
interesting advice next spring when you don't have a crop.

~~~
jedberg
The diminishing returns only applies to creative work, not physical labor.
(Yes there is diminishing returns there too but clearly you're still getting
additional useful work done)

------
hliyan
> ...Korolev spent a couple of years at Google... He then moved on
> Microsoft... Within a year he decided to shift to Facebook, participated in
> the company's BootCamp, and worked in spam for a a bit before deciding large
> corporations were a thing of the past... After a stint with... Public
> Verification, Korolev decided to move on...

I know I should be judging the story solely based on its merit than its
source, but this kind of makes me wonder. He seems to job shift once a year on
average. Considering that you spend a month or two settling in and that you
usually decide a month or two in advance before you leave, he seems to have
had little time to properly experience each company (except perhaps for
Google).

~~~
htormey
According to his linkedin profile he spent 4 years at Google in Zurich, 1 year
at Microsoft and less than a year at Facebook:

www.linkedin.com/in/dimakorolev

He doesn't state whether he worked at Facebook's Menlo Park or Seattle office.

------
azakai
The comparisons are interesting, but for some of those companies his
information is several years out of date already (especially for the first
company he started to work at, way back in 2007, Google). Things can change
quite a lot over such time periods.

------
untilHellbanned
Never heard of this guy but his startup, Staance, is a really cool, simple
idea. Check it out. [http://staance.com](http://staance.com)

